

The Wikipedia Game - najirama
http://thewikigame.com

======
wheels
Anyone want to play a high stakes match?

(Why, no, that isn't a directed graph of wikipedia articles and a BFS
implementation behind my back.)

------
bd
There are actually quite a few such sites:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wiki_Game>

It's one of these concepts that keeps poping up independently at many places
(there used to be edit wars at Wikipedia pages about manual versions of this
game with many people claiming they invented it :).

I did one myself long ago:

<http://wikifighting.com>

It was one of the first and it got pretty popular for a brief period of time.

The trouble with such sites is that you have to babysit them because they will
get broken when Wikipedia changes.

------
mikeknoop
Okay the implementation of this is really well done. It had everything I was
expecting an automated version of this game would have.

My one complaint is that the frame for the game seemed quite slow compared to
normal scrolling on Wikipedia (Just checked and yes there is a noticeable lag
in scrolling in Chrome on Windows). This is some what frustrating in a game
designed for speed!

~~~
mikeknoop
One other piece of feedback -- maybe hide click paths in the left hand nav
until the user has marked some sort of "given up" button for current race?

It would be nice to see the active players list on the home page too (I would
have started a lot faster and with less hesitation had I known X amount of
people were playing just then).

~~~
clemesha
Thanks for the great feedback!

------
drp
What's to stop people from editing Wikipedia articles to shorten their click
paths?

~~~
baddox
Most likely time.

------
erikpukinskis
I've always thought it would be fun to play a "black hat" wikipedia game. You
would register an account, and then proceed to make false edits throughout the
site.

To get scores, we'd take all of the edits for each account and multiply the
brazenness/funniness of the edit by the number of pageviews you got before the
edit was reversed.

The game ends when you get banned.

------
swanson
It's pretty fun, however, you can use firebug or a similar tool to just change
the html to link directly to the answer ;-)

------
y0ghur7_xxx
There was a link on HN a few days ago to this site[1] that automates that
process, so you can cheat :)

[1]<http://www.xltd.com/WikiMindMap/WikiPath.htm> (but it seems like it does
not work right now)

------
lachyg
We used to play this game at school. We just did it ourselves though (without
a website). I think your page is a bit confusing, and it doesn't leave me with
any idea of where to start.

I'd simplify the page, and make it obvious! Good luck.

------
clemesha
I'm the guy making this game, thanks for playing!

Got any feedback? Thanks.

------
TamDenholm
Excellent idea, really love the fact you've made a game out of what everyone
experiences on wikipedia already. One issue, scrolling the article on the iPad
doesn't work. Other than that, awesome.

~~~
poundy
That is because they use iframes. To scroll an iframe use two fingers at once.
This will also help if you use Google Reader, etc.

Have fun!

------
rradu
A similar game I like to play is with Foursquare; keep clicking through
friends and locations to get from one location to another around the world.

~~~
clemesha
That's pretty awesome. So similar to the general idea of the Wiki Game, yet
different in practice.

------
eogas
This is worse than tvtropes.

~~~
eru
You could play it on tvtropes, too.

~~~
eogas
Dear God.

------
NHQ
Or, How To Think Like A Link

